# Question about "REGISTERED" embossing



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 26, 2019)

What year did bottles start to have the word "REGISTERED" embossed on them? Was there a law regarding this, which made the bottle makers start putting it on bottles?


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 26, 2019)

I know that the old hutches have them. It appears that post 1895 soda's had them, but I am not 100% sure when it started. I am curious to know the answer myself.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a bottle made in 1894 or 1895 with Registered on it.
Definitely seen by the mid 1890s, but I suspect it goes back to the early 1890s in some areas.
Registered probably meant the facility was inspected and licensed by a government entity to ensure product safety. Asfor it being mandated nationally, that'd be too hard to enforce. It may have been mandated in some counties or cities though.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for your messages guys. Those dates are helpful. Yes, maybe that is what registered meant. Probably meant it was a quality product that could be trusted. Or had to do with the trademark also.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 13, 2019)

*I suspect that WesternPA has it right . . . the reference is to a "registered" brand or trademark.  Imitations and knock-offs were rife in the later 1800s.*


----------

